# April is National Financial Literacy Month



## Mr.D.E.B.T. (Jul 19, 2012)

In 2011, President Obama declared the month of April to be "National Financial Literacy Month". He did this because he understands that the American Dream is being lost due to debt problems. (This does not mean I believe he or congress is doing a good job managing the national budget themeselves)

Use this national celebration of financial awareness to encourage those close to you to work on improving their financial habits. This is the one time per year you can advise others to pick up a book that will help them with their finances without being rude. 

What are some books you would suggest?


----------

